# Prayer of Jabez    -   30 day challenge



## gn1g (Jun 4, 2005)

While I was in the shower this morning, I felt led to post this thread.  Would anyone be interested in praying the prayer of Jabez over the next 30 days starting lets say June 7,2005.  It was very popular about 3 years ago and many people experienced breakthroughs after praying that prayer along with their other prayers/conversations with God.  

The prayer is found in 1 Chronicles 4:9-10.  Jabez cried out to the God of Israel, "Oh, that you would bless me and enlarge my territory! Let your hand be with me, and keep me from harm so that I will be free from pain." And God granted his request. 

It is a four part petition 

"bless me indeed" (that is, pour out every bit of blessing that You have intended for me); 
"expand my territory" (that is, take my ministry, business, and so forth and give me new opportunities to do big things for You); 
"may your hand be with me" (that is, use Your power to sustain these blessings); and 
"keep me from evil" (that is, remove temptations from me so that I will not sin). 
Anybody want to go on this prayer fast with me?  At the end of 30 days perhaps we could come back and testify?


----------



## star (Jun 4, 2005)

Count me in.


----------



## BLESSED1 (Jun 4, 2005)

I pray for those things nightly anyway, just not in those exact words. Do you have to say the exact prayer of Jabez word for word or would my version count? Just curious, not trying to be a smarty-pants


----------



## gn1g (Jun 4, 2005)

I really don't know.  I read the prayer of Jabez book a very long time ago and I think I gave it away, cause I can't find it.  But I think that as long as you hit all four points it would work.


----------



## BLESSED1 (Jun 4, 2005)

Okay cool. I'm in


----------



## oglorious1 (Jun 4, 2005)

Cool, I really need this now...


----------



## caramel (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm in. I had already started it four days ago!


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## meka (Jun 5, 2005)

Count me in!


----------



## sbg4evr (Jun 5, 2005)

WOW!  I was just about to post a thread on the Prayer of Jabez.  Count me in.


----------



## missyT (Jun 5, 2005)

I am definetly in. When do we start?


----------



## sillygurl18 (Jun 5, 2005)

Wow! Today at church the pastor preached on the prayer of Jabez. I'm in.


----------



## sithembile (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm in! What type of fast are you doing?


----------



## dreamgurl (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm definitely in...I didn't know this included a fast until I read the post again this evening...I felt the spirit of the Lord moving me to a fast prior to me reading this post thoroughly...so I'll bet this is God's way of saying, I need to fast along with saying this prayer. So just let us know when we're going to start so we may all be on one accord. 

I'm already claiming and expecting God to do a new thing in me/us...to show up and show out on me/us...I/we give Him the glory right now in advance...Thank you Jesus...for what you've done...what you're doing and what you're going to do in the mind/body/soul/heart/spirit of your daughter/s...Amen.


----------



## gn1g (Jun 6, 2005)

I had a hard hard day at work, your prayers have really been a tremendous help to me.  Okay I will let everyone know when to get started.  

The joy of the lord is my strentgh.  





			
				dreamgurl said:
			
		

> I'm definitely in...I didn't know this included a fast until I read the post again this evening...I felt the spirit of the Lord moving me to a fast prior to me reading this post thoroughly...so I'll bet this is God's way of saying, I need to fast along with saying this prayer. So just let us know when we're going to start so we may all be on one accord.
> 
> I'm already claiming and expecting God to do a new thing in me/us...to show up and show out on me/us...I/we give Him the glory right now in advance...Thank you Jesus...for what you've done...what you're doing and what you're going to do in the mind/body/soul/heart/spirit of your daughter/s...Amen.


----------



## tweezer6 (Jun 6, 2005)

Count me in!!


----------



## yo523jo68 (Jun 6, 2005)

I am in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gn1g (Jun 9, 2005)

I am sorry ladies, i've been so busy.  Let's start our 30 day count down Starting Saturday the 11th.  Also I will be praying for everyone on this thread as well so pray for me and I'll pray for you.  I can't wait to hear the testimonies.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Jun 10, 2005)

*Are we supposed to fast also while saying this prayer?*


----------



## memphischik (Jun 10, 2005)

Count me in!!!!


----------



## bunny101 (Jun 10, 2005)

Count me in too....


----------



## gn1g (Jun 10, 2005)

Whatever the Lord leads you to do.  I find that I can't fast unless he calls me to do so.  





			
				Lanelle said:
			
		

> *Are we supposed to fast also while saying this prayer?*


----------



## dreamgurl (Jun 10, 2005)

Saturday it is... 

I'm ready for whatever kind of breakthroughs God has in store for me. 

I will keep everyone lifted up and covered in prayer and I am in full anticipation of several testimonies. Stay encouraged ladies.


----------



## gn1g (Jun 25, 2005)

Ladies just want to remind you to continue to pray the prayer of Jabez not only for yourself but for our loves ones and *each other*.  The breakthrough normally comes after the 30 days.  God is Good, and his mercy endureth FOOOOOOOOOREVER.  

God bless you indeed.


----------



## phynestone (Jun 26, 2005)

I haven't been consistent, so does that mean I need to start all over again?


----------



## gn1g (Jun 26, 2005)

No, 19 sweetie just keep going.  

Today bishop Jakes said that God said "His hand is right over your head'  translation for me "He is about to Bless you indeed!!!!"

He said God wants to give you MORE.  He said *ask GOD for MORE*.  to increase you God wants to give you MORE.  WHich lines up with "enlarge my territory"  But more than that I was in court not to long ago and it looked like I was losing.  SO in my panick I had to still my mind because I was very anxious and almost in a panick, so I called my husband and my sister for back up (isn't it nice to have back up) I told them what was going on an to pray for me.  So we were on a break I closed my eyes so that I could say a silent prayer and I heard the lord say to me "this is a year of increase" u will not loose.  I came out with major victory more than I even thought.  But shortly after that on my new job the Lord said pay attention to what I am doing, (he has said so many things to me) and I was listening and looking but nothing became Rhema to me.  SO on my way home the Lord was talking to me about my "position" at work and I was saying well LOrd you already know what I do but he said what do you do? so I said I am over the MORE program (Glory to God) he said yes the *MORE* program.  WHich is all about managing *MORE opportunities*.  He said that I would have MORE victories and MORE opportunities this year than ever!  And it is true I've had a couple of job offers in the last week.   

One day I was coming from work tired as all outdoors He said turn here I want to show you something,  I said Lord I am tired can I see it another day He said yes, he proceed to say watch what I do with your people.  I am going to bless (AA) like never before.  Houses, businesses, peace, joy, wealth all of that.  I am looking and expecting HIS GOODNESS!

 I have so much to say but it would take me forever to type it out.  I will tell more later.  

God bless you all with his *CHoices blessings*, and expect MORE.


----------



## BLESSED1 (Jul 15, 2005)

any breakthroughs????


----------



## PaperDoll (Jul 15, 2005)

Wow. Yesterday, I was trying to figure out what/how to pray in regards to a situation I have. This prayer popped in my mind. I did a search on this prayer yesterday and couldn't find anything. But, today here it is.  This is a sign I'm sure.


----------



## azul11 (Nov 20, 2005)

bump. God bless you all.


----------



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (May 1, 2006)

BUMPING, Anybody interested in doing the 30 day challenge again. A friend just gave me the book today. I thought I already had it but cant find the copy of the one I'm sure I had, guess I lost it when I moved. Ah well wanna do it again ladies?


----------



## blkbuttahflyy (May 2, 2006)

My co-worker was *just* telling me about this book. I need to get a copy for myself and would love to join the challenge.


----------



## gn1g (May 2, 2006)

I am currently doing the "commander of the morning challenge" thru Apostle Kimberly Daniels, it is very good and productive spiritual warfare.  Is anyone else interested in doing it?


----------



## soontobenatural (May 2, 2006)

I'm interested in joining a challenge!

When will it start?


----------



## Sashaa08 (May 2, 2006)

Count me in, too.  There is power in prayer!!! What day are we starting?


----------



## Country gal (May 2, 2006)

I was going through some things and friend recommended the Jabez Prayer. I have it taped to my desk.


----------



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (May 2, 2006)

Sashaa08 said:
			
		

> Count me in, too.  There is power in prayer!!! What day are we starting?


We can start as soon as Blkbuttahflyy gets her book. So hurry up girlie and get that book. Lets try and start no later than the tenth of this month. Will that give you enough time to get your book? Really, the book is not necessary except that it gives the authors interpretation of the scripture. 1st Chronicles 4:9-10 is where the verses are found.


----------



## cheeks23 (May 2, 2006)

I do this everyday but I will definitely join in!!! The more prayer, the better


----------



## mblake8 (May 2, 2006)

I am SO in!!


----------



## trinigul (May 2, 2006)

count me in!

just provide guidelines for me please.


----------



## mrsv (May 2, 2006)

I'd like to participate.


----------



## mrsv (May 2, 2006)

gn1g said:
			
		

> I am currently doing the "commander of the morning challenge" thru Apostle Kimberly Daniels, it is very good and productive spiritual warfare. Is anyone else interested in doing it?


 
I've never heard of her...is there a website or something?


----------



## blkbuttahflyy (May 3, 2006)

ladydee36330 said:
			
		

> We can start as soon as Blkbuttahflyy gets her book. So hurry up girlie and get that book. Lets try and start no later than the tenth of this month. Will that give you enough time to get your book? Really, the book is not necessary except that it gives the authors interpretation of the scripture. 1st Chronicles 4:9-10 is where the verses are found.



I had planned on getting the book this weekend, but if I don't necessarily need it right away, then we can start sooner than the 10th.


----------



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (May 4, 2006)

Okay good then lets say we will start on Monday the eight.


----------



## andreab (May 5, 2006)

I am in.  I started fasting yesterday.


----------



## Zeal (May 5, 2006)

Is there a book?


----------



## blkbuttahflyy (May 5, 2006)

Yes, there is a book. A friend let me borrow hers. I can't fast since I'm still breastfeeding.


----------



## gn1g (May 5, 2006)

ok i'm in this one also.


----------



## Zeal (May 6, 2006)

I can fast. (not a problem)  I was on the Danile fast for Lent.  Can someone give me ideas.  Can I just do the prayer of Jabez and fast?  I have the Book, devotional, and Journal.  If I am held accountable to someone, I will do it.


----------



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (May 7, 2006)

Sorry I'm so late bumping this up. We start in the morning May 8th, everybody in?


----------



## Sashaa08 (May 8, 2006)

I'm in-I officially started my fast this morning. Are we supposed to keep checking in with each other throughout the month or just check back on June 8th?


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jun 5, 2006)

Ladies,

We are nearing the end of the fast . . . only one more day!!!  How is it going for you?


Sashaa


----------



## lipati (Jun 6, 2006)

What is commander of the morning challenge?


----------



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (Jun 23, 2006)

Just had to come back in and give a praise report on the prayer of Jabez challenge.

Since starting on this challenge and fasting, I've purchased a house. Actually two houses, one that my family lives in and the other a one bedroom house that I can rent out or make into an office when I start my own accounting, administrative and notery business. 

I must say it had to be Him who first loved me because with my credit, there is no way I should have gotten this house at bank interest rates. The same as someone who has perfect credit. The house has all the things I like, Its an older house with hard wood floors two working fireplaces, nice big yard and great front porch.  My kids and I are in HOG HEAVEN!! 

During this time of prayer and fasting, I came to a revelation relating to my inability to find work in my chosen field of study. I have a BA/BS in accounting and cant find employment in that area. Right now I am working as a customer service technical support for verizon wireless. It came to me one day after prayer that since the world wont make a place for me in the accounting world, Then I will make a place for myself. I am in the process of testing out different accounting software and incometax software till I find the right on. Depending on the one I chose, I will be able to process refunds and print out checks getting people their money within 24 hours. If I can get everything lined up by October this year, next year between January and April, if I only do 200 returns,  I can make over 16,000. Yep Praise Him, gonna make my own place in the business. Pray for me ya'll.


----------



## cheeks23 (Jun 24, 2006)

Praise God. I still continue to pray the Prayer of Jabez daily. God has truly been working in my life and I know He isn't finish yet!! Let's keep the Prayer going ladies.


----------



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (Jun 24, 2006)

cheeks23 said:
			
		

> Praise God. I still continue to pray the Prayer of Jabez daily. God has truly been working in my life and I know He isn't finish yet!! Let's keep the Prayer going ladies.


Exactly, this is only the beginning.


----------



## Iammoney (May 19, 2008)

bump bump bump i know im late


----------



## nychaelasymone (May 19, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## BeautifulRoots (May 21, 2008)

yea, i want to try it too.  Nothing to lose.  I do notice that this thread is kinda old...  Do you all want to start the challenge over and 30 days from now, give a praise report?


----------

